# New additions...new blood!!!:D



## biothanasis (Oct 8, 2008)

These are almost a week (and a bit more) old!!!! Pelvicachromis pulcher! In the beggining they were five, after two days six appeared, and then another two day after day! Now I can only just the six of them!!! They are about 5mm-6mm long!!!! I hope I can grow them...


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 8, 2008)

ohhh Fish.....LOL I looked and looked and could not figure what it was at first


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 8, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> ohhh Fish.....LOL I looked and looked and could not figure what it was at first



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2008)

Me, too. They sure are tiny.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 8, 2008)

someday you'll have a good fish fry!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to breed those....in my grad school days in the 70's at NYU, I decided that I might work with them for my PhD thesis, to investigate their sex ratios.... My professor said that we couldn't guarantee the genetic purity of US stocks..and that i'd have to go to Nigeria to get collect pure wild stock.....needless to say, I decided there were other projects to work on..................Take care, Eric


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 8, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> ohhh Fish.....LOL I looked and looked and could not figure what it was at first



I had to scroll back up to check what forum I was in. :rollhappy:

Congrats on the babies! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

I am glad you liked them after managing to see them!!!! 

Eric, I guess that stocks of such fish are not genetically pure almost everywhere, nowadays!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2008)

No grass or plants for them to learn to hide in!?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

I was thinking of putting some plants in the aquarium like 1 -2 ceratophyllum or some anubia, but I didn't! Maybe I will in some days... In the aquarium there are just the parents and the kids... no other species or individuals...only two apple smails! So no special threat for them. The aquascape is made mailny of rocks with lots of caves and holes!!! It was meant for small tanganyika cichlids, but I got into these cause I could not find the species I wanted, when I wanted it and at the price I wanted it...!!! So I ended up with a pair of this species and now I think that I made a very good choice...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 9, 2008)

Show us a picture of the parents. One of my favorite tropical fish. I too used to breed them some 20 years ago. They were the last of the fish to go as I got into orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

I will post a picture or two as soon as I get them... But I guess this will be on Sunday, cause I will be absent on Friday/Saturday!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, Leo, after several shots I chose the best pics I took! It is funny that they posed somehow for the photoshooting and at the moment I pushed the button to take the picture, they moved!!!! LOL The photos may be a bit blur.. it's because of the algae on the glass...


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 13, 2008)

My brother and I use to breed them back in the Philippines.

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

Updates!!! After cleaning the front part of my tank things are much better!!!! I tried to photo them and here is the result! Unfortunatelly only the little guy here survived (a little bigger than last time), but the couple is flirting again, so maybe there will be some sibblings for him/her!!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures of the adults. Wow, they are more colorful than I remember mine being. Both have nice yellows and pinks. And your male has nice bold tail spots. Very nice. I should set my tank up again and pick up some kribs. I wonder if it will hold water after collecting dust in the attic for 35 years?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

An "antique" tank for your "new" fish...!!!!!  If you have the space and time, then definately do it!!!!!!!!


----------

